# Distancia Radiofrecuencia



## thamaphyr (Feb 9, 2009)

Bueno, señores de foro de electonica, ante todo les mando un cordialsaludo, me parecio interesante el meterme a esta comunidad ya que se pueden compartir conocimientos en la electronica ^^. Pero dejemonos de presentaciones, voy al grano.

Hace poco empece a manejar elementos que tienen que ver con radiofrecuencia. Estoy manejando el tipico RLP 434, que detecta señal hasta 100 mts, obviamente con la ayuda de los codificadores y decodificadores. La cuestion es la siguiente, existe de algun modo de poder llegar a medir la potencia de la señal recibida con este dispositivo?, o si tienen algun otro que me sea de utilidad para poder saber. He mirado solo en teoria los RFID, pero no tengo una referencia clara de la cual pueda empezar a mirar.

A ver les comento, yo se que en RF la onda de propagacion magnetica es tan veloz que para poder medir una distancia en tiempos, queda como dificil, tanto asi que necesitaria un procesador muy alto para medir la distancia, sobre todo para distancias cortas menores a 100 mts.

Ultrasonido no lo puedo usar porque no quiero tener en mira a cada instante al objetivo, se me complicarian mas las cosas, tendria que utilizar algo como tambien en vision artificial, o solo vision y me parece ya mucho complique. Creo que con radiofrecuencia midiendo no el tiempo de retardo de la señal de un punto a otro sino con mas bien midiendo la el rango de potencia con que llega la señal transmitida al receptor se me puede hacer un poco mas sencilla la cuestion... 
 mi idea es poder dar con algun metodo no importa cual asi no sea radiofrecuencia, que me pueda medir la distancia de dos puntos, sin importar la direccion, como veran si es por radiofrecuencia pues es chevere ya que no hay necesidad de estar a puntando al objetivo, y creo que midiendo la potencia recibida, y comparandola con la que uno envio puede uno caracterizar la distancia, pero si tienen una idea mejor no importa cual sea, me seria de gran ayuda...

Muchas gracias por su atensión prestada, un saludo


----------



## Tratante (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola

Medir la distancia a un objeto que posee un transmisor estaria sujeta a las variaciones en la intensidad de la señal no solo por la distancia, tambien entrarian factores de interferencias de cuerpos metalicos y orientacion relativa de la antena; el metodo de triangulacion es bueno pero exige tener al menos dos receptores que usen antenas muy directivas, el metodo mas efectivo para esto de medir distancias es el GPS y un transmisor enviando la posicion del objeto, el problema seria la precision.

saludos !


----------



## thamaphyr (Feb 11, 2009)

bueno, el sistema GPS tienes mucha razon en la presicion. He estado averiguando y hay un modulo GPs que venden, A1080, pero aun no lo quiero comprar porque sigue siendo costoso, y con una presicion de 10 a 100 metros, que para mi aplicacion esmuy grande. Claro esta que estoy mirando acerca de no se muy bien si es aplicacion por programacion o realizando un promedio ponderado el que se logra mayor presicion, a esto lo llaman DGPS, y lo tiene este modulo segun veo.

Acerca de los RF precisamente a eso me refiero tratante, de poder hacer una triangulacion pero necesito una señal de referencia para poderme ubicar, pienso yo que midiendo la potencia de la onda que se recibe, claro que el efecto doopler me complica las cosas puesto que si recibo una de esas ondas falsas por decirlo asi la toma de medida estaria erronea, a lo que me obligaria a utilizar moduladores y demoduladores. 

parece ser que si no hay mas forma de como medir distancia sin estar a puntando al objetivo, me obliga al gps.

muchas gracias por la atensión prestada, cualquier otro tipo de sistema que se les ocurra o algun complemento que me de mas idea de estos dos tipos de sistema, bienvenido sea el post

un saludo


----------

